# So sad



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

It is with great sadness that I have to announce that Lee (Angelwomb), Tanya and Phil have lost their little miracle at 21 weeks  


Lee - Hun, I am so sorry I really don't know what to say.

Phil & Tanya - I am so sorry.  Please stay strong ((hugs))


Tashja xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwww

my thoughts are with you all at this sad time

masisve hugs

Mez
xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Desparately sad news......really so very sorry...

Much love and many hugs to all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh Lee, Tanya and Phil, I'm just so sorry to hear your sad news    you poor things, you must all be devastated, especially as you had got half way there. I know its not much help but I'm sending you heaps of  hugs  
We have just felt secure enough (at 21 weeks) to start buying some baby things - I know things could still go wrong but its all starting to feel more real now, so I can only imagine how awful it must be for you all to have your dream snatched away. Look after yourselves, take it easy for a while and keep in touch.

Lots of love

Jaq


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad new's today.
Take Care of yourselfs.
Lynne xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Dearest Lee, John, Tanya & Phil,
Our thoughts are with you all, so sad for you all, thinking of you and wishing you positive vibes, nothing else to say except we are so very sorry and we wish you all well.
Love
Sam & Adrian
xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Lee, Phil & Tanya, I am so very very sorry this has happened to you. Life can be so incredibly cruel sometimes. 
Love
weeble xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Lee, Phil & Tanya i am so sorry to read this sad news

take care of yourselves

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

IM SO SORRY 

TAKE CARE XX


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi

So sorry to hear such heartbreaking news.

Thinking of you all at this sad time.

We had a miscarriage and were devastated so can only imagine the pain you are all feeling right now.

Jayne


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am so sorry to read such sad news.

Take care of each other.

Love and thoughts
Jo
x x x


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Very sad to hear about Angelwomb's bad news.  Our thoughts are with them.


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

I am so sorry.  I can only imagine the pain you must all be going through.  Take care of each other and take each day as it comes, my heart goes out to you and your little angel.


----------

